# Wiring diagram for X3 mill



## LX Kid (Nov 19, 2019)

I have the Grizzly G0619 mill/drill with the aftermarket "black box power feed 4504."  The manual that came with the power feed has a wiring diagram for a different model hence a different controller board.  I'm looking for the proper diagram for my power feed so I can put this turkey back together.  My controller board is a XMT1115. 

If anyone needs a copy of the wiring diagram I  have just let me know and I'll send a copy.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 20, 2019)

LX Kid said:


> I have the Grizzly G0619 mill/drill with the "black box power feed 4504."  The manual that came with the power feed has a wiring diagram for a different model hence a different controller board.  I'm looking for the proper diagram for my power feed so I can put this turkey back together.  My controller board is a XMT1115.
> 
> If anyone needs a copy of the wiring diagram I  have just let me know and I'll send a copy.



I don't know how much a Grizzly would differ from a base Seig mill, but Little Machine Shop has wiring diagrams for the various Sieg based mills and lathes available for download. 

Little Machine Shop Wiring Diagrams


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't need wiring diagram for mill.  I need diagram for the aftermarket table power feed.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 20, 2019)

Who makes the aftermarket power feed that you have? May help if you mention that so others might know if they have the manual/diagram.

If you just want a diagram for the XMT1115 board itself there are a few machines that use that board in the LMS link Aaron provided. Diagram 4513 is for a power feed for the Sieg X3 & maybe it might help you figure things out but it's for a XMT1115J board.


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 20, 2019)

No not the board wiring but attaching wires going to the board.  I had removed the left/right travel switch and put new one but don't know where all the wires hook up to it. There nine wires that attach to that switch.  There is no mfg or any information on the outside or inside of the box.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 20, 2019)

How about this? But like the LMS 4513 it's a XMT1115J board. I have no idea if there's a difference with the J board or what your power feed looks like, just throwing things out there.



			https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/h8178_m.pdf


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 20, 2019)

Yea!!!!   That is the board that I have.  I have the XMT1115J after looking at my board again.   You have just saved my bacon!   Years ago I had downloaded the manual for the H8178 "but" the wiring diagram was for a different controller board.  Thank you soo much.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 20, 2019)

Haha, nice!


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 23, 2019)

I put it all back together,  still didn't work, will be sending out the controller to be repaired.  I still didn't have any DC voltage coming out of the controller board.   I've been looking for that schematic for about 4 or 5 years!  It's a good thing this is a spare power feed.   I think I bought it off eBay for about 50 bucks cause it was not working.  Thank you once again.


----------

